# Bachmann DCC EMD GP7



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I just got this loco and like it very much but am having problems. I programmed the engine # into my NCE power cab on the program track. Every thing looked good. However when I put it on the main line the start up sequence came on but the loco would not move. So I programmed it on the main track using the 003 address and everything worked. But, if I do a recall for another engine and then recall 003 it will not respond it just keep going and I can't stop it with the red kill button on my power cab. According to the supplied paper work it has Sound Traxx #141 ver#082 decoder Being new to this hobby any ideas would be appreciated. I will call Bachmann Tuesday.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Try a decoder reset, might just solve it.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cycleops, thanks for the reply, but how do you do that?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

program CV8 to a value of 8. That should reset the decoder.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Mopac I will give that a try and report back.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That will probably fix your problem. Doing a reset has fixed every problem 
I have had with a DCC loco. Its a good thing to know.

Let us know.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mopac, you are a genius, that fixed the problem. Many thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's great. It just seems like once in awhile they need a reset. I would like the engine number to remain but a reset wipes out any changes you have made. I have started writing down the CVs and what value I had on them cause with a reset its all gone. If
they are written down you don't have to go through them trying different values for
the ones you like. If you don't have a CV chart for your decoder go to this site and find the chart for your engine and print it out. You have to know what each CV is for.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/factory/OEM pages/bachmann/bachmann.php


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the link I will try it tomorrow after I put my head back together, lol.


----------

